# He only naps in my lap!!!



## Snow White

So Jeter will be 17 weeks old in a couple days. I got him about 1 and half weeks ago. He is such a momms's boy! Seriously, he will only nap in my lap. I know he is tired and he won't sleep unless in my lap or arms. He climbs right on my lap and snuggles in and goes to sleep. I try to move him into his bed while he's falling asleep to train him to fall asleep on his own, sometimes he will just look at me and go back to sleep in the bed but within minutes will get up. Sometimes when I know he is in a deep sleep I move him to his bed but again any slight movement from me leaving his side he wakes and comes running after me. If I ever do succeed in transfering him into his bed and I get up to do anything...any slight sound (footsteps, etc) he wakes. I even have the tv on to drown out noise. Nothing works. 

I feel bad cause he is so young and needs his sleep. But I can't be held hostage while he naps. I need to get things done. I feel so bad at times I will let him sleep on me for an hour sometimes because I know it's bad for him not to get his sleep. Like a real human baby puppies need to sleep in order to grow and be healthy. 

Anyone else have this problem? How did you take care of it and how long did it take? My sister has a female who is now 6mths old and she says she takes a 4 hr nap in the afternoon! Wow!!! 

How many naps and how long does yours take?

Thanks.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (Jeter's mommy @ Dec 16 2009, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863378


> So Jeter will be 17 weeks old in a couple days. I got him about 1 and half weeks ago. He is such a momms's boy! Seriously, he will only nap in my lap. I know he is tired and he won't sleep unless in my lap or arms. He climbs right on my lap and snuggles in and goes to sleep. I try to move him into his bed while he's falling asleep to train him to fall asleep on his own, sometimes he will just look at me and go back to sleep in the bed but within minutes will get up. Sometimes when I know he is in a deep sleep I move him to his bed but again any slight movement from me leaving his side he wakes and comes running after me. If I ever do succeed in transfering him into his bed and I get up to do anything...any slight sound (footsteps, etc) he wakes. I even have the tv on to drown out noise. Nothing works.
> 
> I feel bad cause he is so young and needs his sleep. But I can't be held hostage while he naps. I need to get things done. I feel so bad at times I will let him sleep on me for an hour sometimes because I know it's bad for him not to get his sleep. Like a real human baby puppies need to sleep in order to grow and be healthy.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? How did you take care of it and how long did it take? My sister has a female who is now 6mths old and she says she takes a 4 hr nap in the afternoon! Wow!!!
> 
> How many naps and how long does yours take?
> 
> Thanks.[/B]


Nikki is two years old and she tries to sleep in my lap all the time, but sometimes I have to move her off my lap, and she will usually stay where I put her. She likes to nap in her crate, which is right next to my chair. I like it that way because she's learned to comfort herself enough to sleep alone. If you are gentle but consistent with placing your puppy elsewhere, then he should eventually learn to nap by himself. Maybe put a soft blanket or toy in his bed. 

I don't know about how long of a nap a dog takes, but they sleep a lot. I think it's because if they're not playing or eating, there really isn't too much for them to do...I wish I could teach Nikki to make a pot of coffee and do the dishes, but without thumbs that would be difficult...


----------



## jmm

I've had some pups, various breeds, who have trouble settling down on their own. Like with children, puppies need to learn some self-soothing skills. Overtired puppies also tend to be overly mouthy and sometimes have other unwanted behaviors. This is why I feel it is important to enforce some down time on a regular schedule. For my dogs, that is time in the crate.


----------



## Canada

My pups nap in their X-pen. I have their napping schedule matched with my husband's nap schedule (he does not have an X-pen! Yet)
But my pups have each other to cuddle up with.
Maybe you could give your puppy one of your shirts to sleep with?


----------



## cleooscar

Napoleon liked to nap on my lap when he was a puppy too (can't believe it was not too long ago). When he fell asleep, I'd move him to his crate and then closed the door. He'd wake up and fuss but I'd stick a few fingers through the grate in the door. He'd smell and lick my fingers and after a few minutes feel asleep. I had to do this most times but that seemed to be the only way to get him to nap in the crate.


----------



## drclee

Awww...that's so cute! Jack & Jill both love to nap on me. :wub: And I also feel so guilty when I move! But they do fall asleep again in a new spot. I'm sure Jeter will get used to it eventually.


----------



## almitra

Pepper naps off and on throughout the day...pretty much anytime she wants. Her longest nap is in the a.m.--about 2-3 hours sometimes...LOL! She naps outside her hut, but sleeps for the night inside her hut.


----------



## Snow White

Seriously look at his sweet suite I have set up for him. It would be nice if he actually slept in it. LOL. 
He has his crate with bed in it. He has another bed outside of the crate for when he doesn't want to go in. He has food in one corner. Blanket with tons of toys in center. Far end are 3 pee pads lined up. It's about a 9ft by 6ft area all to himself!


----------



## cleooscar

QUOTE (Jeter's mommy @ Dec 17 2009, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863755


> Seriously look at his sweet suite I have set up for him. It would be nice if he actually slept in it. LOL.
> He has his crate with bed in it. He has another bed outside of the crate for when he doesn't want to go in. He has food in one corner. Blanket with tons of toys in center. Far end are 3 pee pads lined up. It's about a 9ft by 6ft area all to himself![/B]



It's like the Ritz! :biggrin:


----------



## tamizami

QUOTE (Jeter's mommy @ Dec 17 2009, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863755


> Seriously look at his sweet suite I have set up for him. It would be nice if he actually slept in it. LOL.
> He has his crate with bed in it. He has another bed outside of the crate for when he doesn't want to go in. He has food in one corner. Blanket with tons of toys in center. Far end are 3 pee pads lined up. It's about a 9ft by 6ft area all to himself![/B]


Its certainly an adorable setup you have there! And it sounds like you have the quintessential maltese, they are lap dogs first and foremost. :wub: 

I would suggest setting up a smaller area for him - perhaps just his crate - next to your office chair or in the kitchen with you, maybe next to the sofa if that is where you are sitting, or even on the sofa while training. Make it a fun and comfortable place for him by tossing favorite treats in and leaving the door open at first. Gradually close the door for a short time and build up the time in the crate as you would normally with crate training. The next step is to have him in the crate for a short period while you walk out of the room for 15 or 30 seconds, and gradually increase the time away. 

Ours sleep in their crates at night in our bedroom, but when we first got them, we had the crate on my nightstand so they could see me and hear me sleeping next to them. After a few months we moved the crate to the floor where they could see me as well. Eventually they settle into this routine, but sometimes it takes a couple of months.

Good luck with your sweet boy.


----------

